# salter for a 6' box



## greenaces (Sep 7, 2011)

what you salter would you recommend for a 6' box...im looking for the biggest size possible (1.5-2.5 yards) but im on a budget.

regards


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What kind of truck do you have? That's a lot of tonnage for that box.


----------



## greenaces (Sep 7, 2011)

350 ford lariat.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Most Mfg's make them. I see two problems, as was stated, thats a lot of tonage in a small area, most 8' salters are 1.75-2 yd (about 2 ton) without side extentions, & your salter will be 25% (or so) shorter. The second problem would be loading, even with a 8', most loader buckets are the 8' wide or more, so there will be alot of spillage.


----------



## greenaces (Sep 7, 2011)

what would be a good option in your opinion?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I think SaltDogg makes a 6 footer. But I'm not sure


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1304877 said:


> I think SaltDogg makes a 6 footer. But I'm not sure


They do I'm living proof. lol.. Don't go for there 1.5 yard model you can fit there 8' 2yard model no problems in a short box. I have them in short box trucks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Grassman09;1304916 said:


> They do I'm living proof. lol.. Don't go for there 1.5 yard model you can fit there 8' 2yard model no problems in a short box. I have them in short box trucks.


Dare I ask how u fit an 8ft box in a 6 ft bed? Or how about some pics. I wish I could do it with my short bed. It would be great


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1304936 said:


> Dare I ask how u fit an 8ft box in a 6 ft bed? Or how about some pics. I wish I could do it with my short bed. It would be great


I crush it... The top of the salter is 8' and like any v box it slants in but allot more then a steel one. the bottom overhung by 3/4". Hard to explain but if you would see one you would understand. Its the SHPE2000 I think they call the 8' one.

All my other pics were on my Nextel blackberry which died.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Personally I run smiths, but they are built about an hour from here, I have had good luck with them, help support the local economy, & because of locatio parts are easily assessable so I would look @ their line, that's just me though.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I run a 2 yard salt dog in my f250 short bed.

Just can't fill it all the way or my truck cries.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll second that, you can run a saltdogg 2 yard or snowex 8500 in a short box pickup...

How does the bed legnth effect how the truck will carry the weight?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone have some pics. I am interested in doing this but I assume the salter would stick way out of the truck


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is one pic that I have, keep in mind that I have the whole salt spreader pulled out of the bed an extra 7-9" in order to clear the Ebling. It fits perfectly in the bed without the ebling as well.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

erkoehler;1305126 said:


> Here is one pic that I have, keep in mind that I have the whole salt spreader pulled out of the bed an extra 7-9" in order to clear the Ebling. It fits perfectly in the bed without the ebling as well.


So you spread salt right on top of your blade there? corrosion?


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

off topic - who makes the Ebling? do you know their website?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Landcare - Mont;1305181 said:


> off topic - who makes the Ebling? do you know their website?


Ebling and son makes it. here ya go...

http://www.eblingandson.com/eblingbackblade.html


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1305173 said:


> So you spread salt right on top of your blade there? corrosion?


Lift the ebling all the way up and then the salt spreads right under the blade. No more corrosion than if I didn't have a salt spreader.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

erkoehler;1305242 said:


> Lift the ebling all the way up and then the salt spreads right under the blade. No more corrosion than if I didn't have a salt spreader.


Ohhhh okay! I thought you somehow left the blade like 1" off the ground and salted that way. 
Learn something new everyday! Who evers behind the wheels gotta be on their game so they dont drop the blade on the spinner! since you cant use the back blade while salting.... correct?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1305254 said:


> Ohhhh okay! I thought you somehow left the blade like 1" off the ground and salted that way.
> Learn something new everyday! Who evers behind the wheels gotta be on their game so they dont drop the blade on the spinner! since you cant use the back blade while salting.... correct?


The spinner can be installed on the spreader and you can still use the back blade. You cannot have the rear blade down (in use) while spreading salt.

I have the guys remove the spinner in between accounts so that they are not traveling with it on.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

erkoehler;1305274 said:


> The spinner can be installed on the spreader and you can still use the back blade. You cannot have the rear blade down (in use) while spreading salt.
> 
> I have the guys remove the spinner in between accounts so that they are not traveling with it on.


okay! i see! 
Yeah i always have my guys pull off the spinners also.... Ever since blondie slid into it after coming into a gas station at 50MPH! And so my guys dont back into it!


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

I ran a salt dogg two yarder for three seasons but recently sold it. It did fit perfect in my 08 f350 shortbed with room to spare. I just got tired of the vibrator shutting of after ten minutes of use. And when the vibrator is not running material really does not flow. Although this did not happen when new it got worse as the years went on. I tried replacing the vibrator and it did not help, might have been control box but who knows. 
on an other note as anyone fit a 8' fisher poly caster in short bed? i was reading the specs and its actually only 9" longer than seven footer. I am also trying to find a 1.8 or 2 yard sander.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I know this post is months old..however I've been searching for info on using a 2yard salting in a 6.5box. 
By looking at these pics..I would be nervous putting 4000lbs of salt in the hopper when the salter overhangs the bumper that much. My 1.5 yd snow ex salter fit in my gm 6.5bed barely ..actually had to use a spacer to move it further back to get it to clear my backrack as it was rubbing it.

Can someone post pictures of closer shot of the 2 yd salt dogg in a 6.5box?
How much does the bottom frame overhang the bed?


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

EXR;1466524 said:


> I know this post is months old..however I've been searching for info on using a 2yard salting in a 6.5box.
> By looking at these pics..I would be nervous putting 4000lbs of salt in the hopper when the salter overhangs the bumper that much. My 1.5 yd snow ex salter fit in my gm 6.5bed barely ..actually had to use a spacer to move it further back to get it to clear my backrack as it was rubbing it.
> 
> Can someone post pictures of closer shot of the 2 yd salt dogg in a 6.5box?
> How much does the bottom frame overhang the bed?


Don't have a picture but should'nt be a problem I don't think it would overhang at all

4000lbs in a 2500 might be an issue though


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, it might be a small problem!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to put the 2yd in a 1 ton. The 1.5 yd full of salt was pushing the max payload of the 3/4..each to the own thou...I've seen contractors run steel vbox's in 3/4's loaded with salt driving down the road.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

SullivanSeptic;1466553 said:


> Yeah, it might be a small problem!


not at all


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on how far you have to travel from the salt pile before you spread. A set of airbags in the back tires set at proper pressure and you should be ok. Wouldn't want to go over 2yards esp if its wet treated salt.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

EXR;1466557 said:


> I'm going to put the 2yd in a 1 ton. The 1.5 yd full of salt was pushing the max payload of the 3/4..each to the own thou...I've seen contractors run steel vbox's in 3/4's loaded with salt driving down the road.


Yes, me too

Pretty rough on the truck but the real problem is trying to get it to stop before it runs into the mommy van full of crum snatchers

DOT will have a field day with those guys which in turn makes it harder on the legit guys

Don't want to get off topic here but you should have no problem with a 1ton if your GVW is in the 12 thousand lb neighborhood, don't forget to add the plow and such


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea it can be a problem. I moved the snow ex 1.5 yd to the ford and added a leafs to the rear. Helps big time, however rides like a tractor unloaded. I'm ok with that.
My issue is that I need 2yds to do my route and its a waste of time and pain to run back 1/2hr one way to get a 1/2yd of salt.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

EXR;1466578 said:


> Yea it can be a problem. I moved the snow ex 1.5 yd to the ford and added a leafs to the rear. Helps big time, however rides like a tractor unloaded. I'm ok with that.
> My issue is that I need 2yds to do my route and its a waste of time and pain to run back 1/2hr one way to get a 1/2yd of salt.


I would check out the Salt Dogg elec ploy unit

My first year usig it and am very pleased

No maintanece- easy cleanup-light weight-never runs out of gas-always starts

few things to get used to such as the on/off lag time but no big deal

Lot of posts on this site pros vs cons

If I can help in anyway just PM me


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Have to remember to add 550lbs for the spreader too. Can it be done? Sure, but you are a DOT's wet dream if he catches you


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Or 700lbs for the new this year 2.50yd one. I like it better then the 2yd unit that I started with and still have. Thinking of selling the 2yd Saltdogg and getting another 2.50.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont understand why youd buy a shortbed truck if your going to plow and salt with it? wouldnt you want the longbed for the salter to fit properly and the truck handle it better? seems like itd be easier to just get the complete truck when you buy it not 3/4 of a bed?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I know a number of guys who run full size salters (shpe2000's, 8500's 8000's etc) in short bed trucks and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

randomb0b123;1467476 said:


> i dont understand why youd buy a shortbed truck if your going to plow and salt with it? wouldnt you want the longbed for the salter to fit properly and the truck handle it better? seems like itd be easier to just get the complete truck when you buy it not 3/4 of a bed?


Go plow a condo or do driveways where you need to back drag them out or drive thru's with a crew cab 8' box truck then come back here and ask why we use short box trucks. Its hard as it is even with a 6' box to do some properties at times.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i totally understand that, but it seems like putting an 8' salter in a 6' bed kind of defeats that purpose, now the trucks almost just as long as it would be with the whole bed. and the crew cab part obviously dosent help, why do so many people have crew cabs now


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well a regular Steele v box that's prob 8'. a 2 yard salt dog is not 8'. If you put it in a 8' box you would still have the same amount hanging out the back.

Some people plow trucks do double duty haul kids when not plowing. Why buy a mini van if you can get a truck that can haul the kids and do your work. You can get video screen on the roof of the truck on in the head rests in them to. Heck you even have a 120volt outlet to plug the microwave oven or popcorn machine in for them.

I just like the extra room for jackets clothing tools paperwork ability to haul 5 people at any given time if I wanted to. Not with the plow on or salter as id be over my GVWR of course.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

SHPE 1500. (salt dogg) works great


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

A 6foot box with the tailgate left on is now 8' lol. I've seen many of short boxes with 8 ' salters in them. As far as carrying the weight , 2500 to 3500 is a jump, but you can add a leaf spring in the rear of a 2500 for relatively cheap. Frames on the 8' box trucks are linger and do haul/carry better but just don't fill it tits full on a 2 yd/2 tonne Salter


----------

